# A new game, and possibly some information.



## The Tourist (Jan 23, 2013)

A few days ago I misidentified a cartoon name.  Most of the members knew the correct answer, but I wasn't familiar with the specific anime character.  It got me thinking, our younger members know some bits of trivia, but our older members might know other sections.

I wrote to admin about an idea for a new game.  First, a younger member (under 30 years old) posts a question based on current pop culture, perhaps obscure enough to elude a quick google search.  If an older member (over 30 years old) can correctly answer it, he poses the new question.  And so one.

For example, I might ask, "Name Thunderthud's tribe."  Perhaps simple to research, but 'boomers know it instantly.

Admin told me to plant the idea here, and we need to see if there's interest.  If so, we can create a format.


----------



## Kit (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds like fun, but I think participants should make pinky swears that they won't look up the answers online.

Being of the elder contingent, I remember back when you *COULDN'T* look up everything online......


----------



## The Tourist (Jan 24, 2013)

Kit said:


> Being of the elder contingent, I remember back when you *COULDN'T* look up everything online.



I agree.  In fact, I used that issue to smoke out posers on motorcycle forums.

For example, I used to ask these "bikers" if I should get a copper mousetrap for my Sportster.  The reason this is a good question is that it requires knowledge from old bikes, Sportsters, and discerning flat out misinformation.

For one, Sportsters never utilized a mousetrap, which is a slang term for a big twin "clutch booster."  No matter what, the mechanism is made from rods, springs and brackets--all steel.

This is remote, obscure information that is only available to a guy who really rode and worked on old bikes.  Some guys lied, some guys signed off and never came back.

This would work for our demographics here.  I do listen to music a lot, but it's more of "something with a good beat."  I don't know if it's Rihanna, Gaga, or some boy with a falsetto voice.  Clearly I don't know anime!  LOL.

Conversely, lots of 'boomer trivia is before the age of search engines.

I like as few rules as possible, if a guy cheats it's his rep, not mine.  I just think it would be fun.  Now we need some input.  For example, this is writing forum.  Should our parameters cover literature only?


----------



## Kit (Jan 24, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Should our parameters cover literature only?



Heck no. I already have a bunch of ideas, most of which are TV and music related.

My most recent ex boyfriend was 15 years younger than I. I have a whole stack of references that made him look at me blankly.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm just horrified that you think 30 is old...


----------



## Kit (Jan 24, 2013)

He said "oldER".  :tongue:


----------



## The Tourist (Jan 24, 2013)

@Kit, there are no "rules" right now.  I'd like to see your trivia question and get the ball rolling.  Have fun.

@CupofJoe, I just picked 30 years of age simply because it's the traditional line of demarcation.  Granted, for computer savvy youngsters, things that are old is any device or person older than six months.

The reason I mentioned literature is that I'm here to read (lurk) some topics and schmooze with writers much like you would at a coffee bar.  If literature was discussed and answers provided I figured I'd get some info, names, titles, jargon, etc.


----------



## Kit (Jan 24, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> @Kit, there are no "rules" right now.  I'd like to see your trivia question and get the ball rolling.



On the thread or PM'ed?



The Tourist said:


> Granted, for computer savvy youngsters, things that are old is any device or person older than six months.



:biggrin:

We should have a contingency plan for when the opposing side doesn't get the answer. Like, if nobody on the opposing side gets in the answer in a week, Anyone can answer. After two weeks, the asker has to give the answer. Or maybe after two weeks, we can open it up to internet searches.  Hmmm?


----------

